

Scaffold your webapp with new React UI Builder - ipselon
https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-ui-builder

======
ipselon
This tool is a visual web page builder, where you can create web pages
utilizing a big set of React components, also you can define composed
components on pages as project components, and then export all pages as a
React application.

After export you will have a completely prepared source code of React
application with components from framework, which was selected for project
(currently supported only react-bootstrap), including components defined as
project components.

